

Iowa court: Bosses can fire 'irresistible' workers - cristinacordova
http://www.idahostatesman.com/2012/12/21/2389339/iowa-court-bosses-can-fire-irresistible.html#wgt=rcntnews#storylink=cpy

======
benjohnson
And Iowa workers can quite if they have an 'irresistible' boss. Or a boss with
a weird shirt that it a bit too green.

Freedom is funny that way.

~~~
antihero
Indeed, I can punch you in the face or stab you to death, but that's okay
because you can punch me back, right?

Freedom is funny that way.

------
antihero
Well this is fucked up - punishing people for not doing anything wrong.

------
mikek
Pics or it didn't happen.

~~~
jspthrowaway2
That this comment is the only one in the thread is indicative of the
applicability of this article to Hacker News.

